# Quickbooks Integration with CubeCart, PayPal and My Bank



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

In the quest to find a bank to open a business account with, I found this bank:

Welcome to County Bank Website

One of the features listed is:

Free QuickBooks-compatible online banking with NetTellerSM 

And that motivated me to do a search on this forum in reguard to Quickbooks Integration.

I have already decided that I will be using CubeCart v4 and PayPal Website Payments Pro. Now I wonder how I will integrate everything together with QuickBooks?

How do you have your integration set up and how do you like it? Is there anything that I need to be aware of before I jump in and buy CubeCart v4, PayPal, QuickBooks and set up my bank account?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't buy PayPal, just use the free Business Account. Unless you will be needing the virtual terminal for hand entering offline sales. 

Others may tell you otherwise, but I've been using computers in business for 30 some years, I sold complete Point-of-Sale systems for about 10 years, and I have seen literally Zero intergrations to QB or any other accounting program that was any good. Most are more trouble than they are worth.

Now the bank deal is good for end of the month, but as far as individual transactions, there will be some that just don't fit the mold and you'll spend more time fixing than it's worth.

You are talking about accounting. It's just like a "Z tape" from a register. 

Sales
Tax
Shipping
Exempt
Total in Bank
Total in PayPal

Six entries, at most each day / couple of days / week / when you get around to it. Just do One Cash Sale Receipt and you're done for the whatever.

I will be interested in hearing from others. I just think trying to intergrate three sources into on QB will be a nightmare, give you double posts and cause grief.

Talk to an account, for sure, before trying. Just because you CAN, doesn't mean you SHOULD.
.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Having been on the other side tp peteva and had to use these systems, although I haven't seen the exact set up your referring too they are usually more of a headache than a time saver (But look good on the box to "sell" the item.

As well as managing retail stores we owned our own baby store and I had a look at (and changed) our POS system. Doesn't matter which we sued they all have flaws.

They generally just export the deatils form say your bank (often in CSV format) then you import that in to your software (eg quickbooks), by the way most programs will let you do this anyway and most banks let you export your transactions in this format. The "integration" probably saves you a few clicks but then when there are the odd transactions that don't "match" up you will have to go and manually fix it anyway (Or in some cases it chucks a hissy fit and you then spend a lot more time fixing it.)

Just a side point, unless you have loads of transactions the other thing is, doing in manually is fairly quick and you get a better idea of what is going on, bank charges you should not have got etc, It also means you can keep an eye on fees where as most of this is just done behind the scenes.

I wouldn't necessarily look for integration as the key to going with something, It can be nice but considering the "integration" is only a small part of what you are going to do look more at how easy it is to use for your day to day needs, this applies to everything you look at. Integration to save a bit of time with a task you don't do a lot is worth nothing when it takes you ten times as long as it needs to to do the "majority" of your work. Or you just hate using it because of the way it works.

If your using cubecart for inventory then your accounting program can be quite simple (for the states microsoft even have a free business product) and most of the main ones have free trials, it's definately worth getting them and having a play, you'll find some programs work in a way that makes sense to you and others are a pain


Just my 2c worth


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh how I wish I'd have had your "testimonial" 10 years ago. Everybody "had" to have it tied together - for a few months. 

Sounds much better than it works.

With my own business I had a 14 column sheet we entered onto daily, Taxable, exempt, in-house charges, Receipt on account, cash, credit cards, etc. Each line across had a zero balance and we just did a journal entry each day. 

We were selling wholesale and retail. And there are just some occasional transactions that come up that are nearly impossible to post when you know all the facts, let alone expect a couple of computer programs to figure them out. 

Anyhow, thanks for the backup!
.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

peteVA said:


> Oh how I wish I'd have had your "testimonial" 10 years ago. Everybody "had" to have it tied together - for a few months.
> 
> Sounds much better than it works.
> 
> ...


Thank you both, I'll move forward without thinking about integration anymore.

I 'll worry about it later if I feel like I need it : )


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

PETEVA thanks, I know where you are coming from! 

Just another thought. KISS

(KEEP IT SIMPLE S....) Sorry, not reffering to you! But the principle is good. Keep your accounting simple, really evaluate how much "detail" you really need. There are three real big benefits to this approach

1) COST- Simpler programs cost less, why pay for a load of features you don't need/use
2) TIME - Simpler means you spend less time on "accounting" more time with your family (as often in small business this side of things is done after hours)
3) ACCURACY - More complicated means more opportunities for something to end up in the wrong spot.


----------

